# Gnome-keyring nie zapisuje haseł z NetworkManagera

## Marcin90

Wszystko zaczęło się od tego, że chciałem przywrócić gnome-keyring do domyślnych ustawień. Skasowałem folder ~/.gnome2/keyrings.  Teraz kiedy łączę się z jakąś siecią WiFi to to za każdym razem muszę podawać hasło i wyskakuje okienko tworzenia nowej bazy kluczy. W nm-connection-settings tworzony jest nowy profil dla danej sieci, ale nie ma w nim hasła. Wygląda to tak jakby nowa baza kluczy w ogóle nie została utworzona. Próbowałem reinstalować networkmanagera, nm-applet, wszystkie jego zależności i gnome-keyring. Przed ponowną instalacją skasowałem wszystkie pliki konfiguracyjne jakie znalazłem. Nic to nie pomogło. Mam NetworkManagera 0.8.1-r6 i nm-applet 0.8.1-r1, ale wersja raczej nie gra tu roli, bo wcześniej wszystko działało.

EDIT: // Grzebiąc przy innych rzeczach w systemie doprowadziłem jakoś do tego że problem znikł i sama utworzyła się nowa baza kluczy z hasłem takim jak do logowania. Mimo wszystko nie daje na razie SOLVED bo nie wiem co zrobiłem   :Wink: 

----------

